# Unknown language: Dvurniet pryvsca oblotyn ljevagnat wjesky çuspor



## Lupisor Lupetto

"Dvurniet pryvsca oblotyn ljevagnat wjesky çuspor,idjumit anadir prjakriva tryvlin gazdali omazen. Hursna grjapo nowjek trezna malog obstali, creviat çervna clasty nupo oder vatna ce je udjena urbyviesk adna dit jost wasky. Nazdali int ili alioky neslim jet povydica, çornog aliat slynska nedvarg juviek."


Does anybody know what is the above mentioned language? We're puzzled.


----------



## gorilla

I think it's Czech.


----------



## divisortheory

Actually I'm almost positive it's Croatian.


----------



## Outsider

The letter "w" is not used in Slavic languages, aside from Polish. But it could be standing in for some other character.
The character "ç" is not used in any Slavic language, but could also be standing in for a different symbol. It's used in Turkish, but Turkish wouldn't use "y" as a vowel.

In short: we need to figure out whether the text is written in standard spelling.


----------



## divisortheory

Actually I take back my comment. I searched google for a few words from that line and it turns out that entire line is straight out of a song, which was labelled on YouTube as being Croatian. But it doesn't seem to have the right properties to actually be Croatian. There was a link to a website on the YouTube page that was the official website of the group singing, it had a .hr (Hungary) suffix. All the info online about the group seemed to indicate they were Croatian though. I give up


----------



## gorilla

.hr is Croatia (from 'Hrvatska' i think)
.hu is Hungary (well... from 'Hungary'...)


----------



## Lupisor Lupetto

Someone cut and paste those lyrics and nobody (Czechs, Slovaks, Croatians, Hungarians, Romanians, etc.) could figure our what language it was.


----------



## cajzl

Some words sound familiar for the Slavic speaking people:

prjakriva
malog
obstali
çervna (června) 
je udjena 
nazdali
çornog (čornog)

But the whole text is not understandable for me, it is not a West Slavic language.


----------



## dn88

divisortheory said:


> Actually I take back my comment. I searched google for a few words from that line and it turns out that entire line is straight out of a song, which was labelled on YouTube as being Croatian. But it doesn't seem to have the right properties to actually be Croatian. There was a link to a website on the YouTube page that was the official website of the group singing, it had a .hr (Hungary) suffix. All the info online about the group seemed to indicate they were Croatian though. I give up



Yep, I also found only that site (no matter which word I googled). Actually the text is included in one of the comments to the song. I am not too familiar with Croatian (or whatever that language is), are the other comments written in the same language (except the English parts, of course)?


----------



## dn88

gorilla said:


> .hr is Croatia (from 'Hrvatska' i think)
> .hu is Hungary (well... from 'Hungary'...)



The video definitely comes from "Televizija Trogir" which is undoubtedly Croatian.


----------



## divisortheory

I found an online dictionary that translated to and from multiple slavic languages.  Every word on the entire list came as "no translations available" *except* when I chose Serbo-Croatian (is this different than Croatian?).  Then I got 2 hits on the words, but the other words also came up nothing.  Also if you assume that the comments for the video were in the same language as the video, then googling some of the words in the comments I came up with someone's blog that had a .sk suffix (Serbo-Croatia).  So maybe this is some dialect of Croatian specific to a certain region?


----------



## Outsider

I'm sure it's written in a nonstandard way. You have to figure out what the letter "w" stands for. Cajzl has already told you above what the "ç" stands for. The "y" _may_ also have to be replaced.


----------



## divisortheory

I think W might stand for Š. The cyrillic alphabet contains the letter ш, which corresponds exactly to the letter Š in the latin alphabet.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Sha* (Ш, ш) is a letter of the Cyrillic alphabet, representing the consonant sound /ʃ/ or /ʂ/. It is roughly equivalent to _sh_ in English, _ch_ in French, _sch_ in German, _ש_ in Hebrew, _ş_ in Turkish, or _sz_ in Polish. In most Latin-alphabet Slavic languages (Czech, Slovak, Slovene, Croatian) this sound is written _š_, and linguists have adopted this symbol to transliterate ш into the Latin alphabet.


----------



## Lupisor Lupetto

The Serbians and Croatians are also clueless. The mystery goes on...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Have you thought of any minority languages? like Silesian, Kashubian or Sorbian since it so much resembles Polish? 
Could it be just...ehmm. a pack of self-invented nonsense?


----------



## dn88

Setwale_Charm said:


> Have you thought of any minority languages? like Silesian, Kashubian or Sorbian since it so much resembles Polish?
> Could it be just...ehmm. a pack of self-invented nonsense?



I am sure it's not Silesian or Kashubian, it also doesn't resemble Polish in my humble opinion (I think the only word that may somehow resemble Polish is "wjesky"). Well, I don't know Sorbian so I can't say whether it's written in that language, anyway, I doubt it too (there are no letters like "ç" but, as Outsider mentioned, the text is very likely to have been written in a non-standard way, therefore I may be completely wrong here). For now, I'm planning a word-by-word search on google and then I'll see what happens...


----------



## imagination

I'm sure it's not Serbian and Croatian. It's not Bosnian or Serbo-Croat too.


----------



## mayaxenia

It is most certainly not a part of the Southern Slav continuum (ie neither Slovene, nor Serbo-Croatian-Bosnian-Montenegrin, not is it Bulgarian or Macedonian). It *looks* western Slav or Lithuanian, but I think the following comment taken from a Spanish forum, perhaps familiar to some of you, may be correct, although as a native speaker of the former Yugoslav language I do not agree at all with "ligerisima semejanza con el croata". The klapa is a Dalmatian musical form, meaning that any regional expression, while understandable to other South Slav speakers, would be heavily marked by Italian. No trace of Italian above, however, and in the entire post only three words resemble SCB.



No importa cómo conseguí esto: 

"Dvurniet pryvsca oblotyn ljevagnat wjesky çuspor,idjumit anadir prjakriva tryvlin gazdali omazen. Hursna grjapo nowjek trezna malog obstali, creviat çervna clasty nupo oder vatna ce je udjena urbyviesk adna dit jost wasky. Nazdali int ili alioky neslim jet povydica, çornog aliat slynska nedvarg juviek." 


Qué idioma es? 

No es checo, ni eslovaco, ni polaco...tampoco es lituano ni ningún idioma báltico. No es turco. No es serbio ni croata, aunque tiene alguna ligerisima semejanza con este. No es un idioma latino, con lo cual descartamos al rumano. No es búlgaro tampoco. No es albanés, ni griego, ni mongol, ni chino... 

De hecho creo que no es nada. No es ningún idioma, solo unas "palabras" aleatorias sueltas sin sentido en ninguna lengua. Así pues, si cogemos palabras de ese texto y las metemos en google solo nos lleva a un sitio: 




 El texto misterioso aparece en el segundo comentario de ese video, y lo postea alguien que dice vivir en Brasil (en su perfil).  


Para qué cojones se molesta alguien en escribir una parrafada que no entiende nadie en este planeta? 



Lo consultaré con la almohada. Buenas noches. 





PD: El video es música croata. Quizás era un brasileño intentando escribir algo en croata, pero desde luego le quedó algo que no se entiende de ninguna manera.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Well the Brazilian making up Croatian words would explain the random c-cedilhas (Çç).


----------



## mayaxenia

Yes, except that "we" do not have cedilles, we use a *háček*, or variants thereof.


----------



## Athaulf

Sounds to me like random pseudo-Slavic gibberish. Considering the source I found via Google, it's probably a joke by a Portuguese speaker trying to parody a Slavic language. The outcome looks like something I might expect from such an attempt.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I agree with Athaulf, it is most likely not a real existing language, a constructed one at best.


 P.S. It is definitely NOT Lithuanian.


----------



## mayaxenia

well, again, that's what the spanish comment which i posted above says:

"No es checo, ni eslovaco, ni polaco...tampoco es lituano ni *ningún idioma báltico.* No es turco. *No es serbio ni croata*"


----------

